# Bunny Befriends Gorilla at Zoo



## SnowyShiloh

A friend of mine sent me this video: http://gma.yahoo.com/video/pets-26594274/odd-couple-gorilla-bunny-are-zoo-pals-28588243.html

An old and lonely gorilla named Samantha has been given a super cute Dutch bunny named Panda in the hopes they'll be friends. The bunny is adorable. I really hope little Panda doesn't get hurt by Samantha, but they talk about that in the video a lot. I find it amusing that the gorilla sits there like a lump the entire video while the bunny bounces around and acts cute, you'd THINK my attention would be on the gorilla since you can only see them in zoos, but noooo. "Look at the cute little bunny!!!" instead 

Also I saw domesticated bunnies running around the elephant and giraffe enclosures at a zoo in Louisiana. Talk about worrying about bunnies being smooshed accidentally!


----------



## LakeCondo

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## bunnyluvns

That is so cute!!


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg that is so cute Shiloh! And Im like you, I found myself watching the rabbit the whole time! Hmm, think we like our hippity hop friends much!???


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, I also am only watching the bunny. lol.


----------



## MILU

Lol I guess the bunny is the real star there!


----------

